# Opinions on slide damage



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a new M&P40 fullsize and the edge of the barrel hood cutout on the slide seems to be getting peened. It is rounding or angling where the barrel slides under it. I called S&W and they said it looks cosmetic but I can send it in if I like. I do not want to send it in if it just cosmetic but do not want to keep shooting it if it will cause more damage. Gun has 350 rounds down it. Runs fine.





Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I can't see much from that angle. It would help if it were completely clean, free from oil/greese/grime. If you're concerned, find a local gunsmith and have them take a look.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is another picture. Best I can do. I don't think it is a problem but was wanting to see if someone thinks otherwise.



It is like that on both sides but hard to see in this picture.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would take it to a local gunsmith just to get their opinion. It doesn't look like anything to be concerned about to me, but you really don't want to take chances. I'd keep an eye on it to see if it worsens. If not, don't sweat it. If it does, send it in.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you shoot a gun, you cause wear marks.
It's a fact of life.

A well-used gun will always look well used. It may be clean and neat, but it will look used.

There is nothing wrong with your pistol.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Dupe post


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed but I have pistols that 7 - 8000 rounds down them with know wear on the locking surface. Not saying you are wrong because I actually agree and think more than likely nothing is wrong. I just wanted to see if anyone has experienced anything like this with a new gun.


Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you shoot a gun, you cause wear marks.
> It's a fact of life.
> 
> A well-used gun will always look well used. It may be clean and neat, but it will look used.
> ...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you shoot a gun, you cause wear marks.
> It's a fact of life.
> 
> A well-used gun will always look well used. It may be clean and neat, but it will look used.
> ...


Agree, some well used guns that look well used shoot better than a brand new one out of the box as well. If you don't want wear marks don't shoot it.


----------

